# T-jet Toms newest creation !



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

This is Toms newest creation enjoy !


























































Tom is a awesome modeler and real talent when it comes to these types of projects ! I really feel lucky to know such a great modeler and a even better friend to the hobby! 

Jaybo

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Awsome!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

does he sell them?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tubular Tom! :thumbsup:

That's a lotta work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Don't think I could let one of the younger racers run it.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Tubular Tom! :thumbsup:
> 
> That's a lotta work!


Totally!!!! :lol:

Superb craftsmanship!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*sell*



videojimmy said:


> does he sell them?


i am not sure if he is or not i will ask him. Actually he will prob be posting on this thread soon , then he can let you know. I do know that this car is for the owner of TKO Slotcar tracks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

As always Tom Baker is at the fore front of body making. Being the proud owner of two of his creations, I can say his work is second to none. Thanks Tom. 
That better not be a Bugsy or I'll have to steal it from Todd at his race. LOL


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Russ. It's not a Bugs Stevens car although of the same era and very similar. Todd requested me to build him a modified coupe and I believe it was because he had seen the one I built for you.In the past,I had built many coupes to an earlier vintage but since I build my bodies to race I went to the more modern vintage since they sit at a minimum ride highth compared to the older style coupes. With this being said though, the later vintage coupes take a considerable amount longer time to fabricate. This coupe for Todd of TKO tracks has been in process about two weeks so far and it's maybe half or so done at this point.Many times I wished I had time to build one for myself but usually I find myself building many modern open wheeled modifieds so we can add them to our dirt track classes that also run dirt latemodels, modifieds and fairground type vintage stock cars. We use either JL skinny tires or OEM Aurora rubber tires depending on the class being ran. 
I am happy you still have your cars Russ and I hope you really enjoy the way they look on the track. Try running them with either skinny JL or trued stock skinny Aurora rubber tires on skinny double flanged wheels some time. You'll have a lot of fun but make sure you have a very high ohm controller so you can get a feel of the realistic slideways race car action.....
Tjettom


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

those are some amazing fabs!well done, tom.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Great-looking body work, Tom!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


>


That's a lot of tubing!!! Looks great!!! Just how long does that take to build??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Man Tom you build some very neat stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great fabrication, Tom! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

like the others say, that is some sweet work on that bad boy, tube work is just awesome, take it easy, tony


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

BIG THANKS to all the HT folks. From sincere people like you, I find inspiration and motivation to do my best. Having a passion for dirt track cars and slot cars too, this hobby gives a lot of fullfillment combining the two. Having severe arthritic adversities, I can still enjoy being involved hands on with a motorsport although in a small scale it offers big enjoyment.

THANKS,
Ol' Tjettom Baker


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning work Tjettom. Although I am not familiar with your dirt track style cars I can appreciate the skill and work involved. I am well impressed!!


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

I am in awe Tom! keep on building,please? :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## roundmound49 (Jul 18, 2009)

AWESOME !!!
How can I Buy One?

Robin


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Robin....
Due to the amount of my labor hours it wouldn't be feasable to have them for sale.

Tjettom Baker


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Having severe arthritic adversities"*

Tom,
I wouldn't tell you to believe in man-made miracles, but for about $80/mth ($140-160 if you have arthritic problems) you can be 60(like me) and still be doing pretty good. I've been taking daily nutritional supplements for 14 yrs(@$80/mth), as has my wife(but for about a year she has taken the extra bone and cartilage support products, another $60-80/mth). Considering the alternatives, I think it's the better "health-care system" than $800/mth for one that only helps after your sick. Anyway, checkout "www.youngevity.com/products-youngevity-al.htm#myproductframe". Your look'n for three products(five if needing arthritis relief)#1-Plant Derived Minerals(1oz/day, 70 trace minerals),#2 Ultimate Classic(1oz/day, hi-dose vitamins, select celated minerals) and #3 essential fatty acids/EFA/EFA-Plus(gel-caps,4-6 per day), if arthritic add #4 Osteo-FX(1oz/day), #5 Liquid Gluco-Gel(1oz/day) or Gluco-Gel capsules(4-6/day). Less than 2 minutes in the AM and 2 minutes in the evening and your a new person before you know it.......wooff


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Wooff....I'l be 59 this fall. I've had multiple knee surgerys, two level spinal fusions, feet arthritis,hip replacement,Fibromyalgia,sleep apnea,angioplasty etc.Growing up through the Japanese dirt bike invasion was my passion in my youth. Being a genius in my youth I figured to have a good time till I had to turn old.Now since I turned stupid like my parents were I realize how valuable it is to be as pain free as possible.When I feel good I go like hell but pay later with pain and lack of energy.

Thanks for sending the great info...I'll be checking it out. I hope others don't think we're hijacking this thread but it's true us old geezers who have been playing with these slot cars forever need our tune up secrets and tweaks too. Thanks Wooff hope for the best with your adversities too!
Friends,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*tune up secrets and tweaks ...*

I've been a paraplegic and on crutches since a 1970 auto accident, so I've known "lack-of-energy/sleep" and aches and pains. Normal clean-live'n seemed to be "ok" till I was about 45(I may be stretch'n the truth on that a little). However, without being a genius, I knew by then that I was in trouble/aging way-to-fast. Now, nutrients can't exactly reverse the trama to the body we cause and then usually suffer from the medical establishment (unnecessary procedures, psuedo-diagnosis), but I KNOW, if you take the 5 products listed previously for at least 1 month, you will feel better and rest better, and that will guarantee your outlook to be better (not that anybody needs and atitude adjustment, I'm just say'n). In fact, I'd be surprised if you didn't feel better in less than week!
.....wooff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*For the love of it*



Tjettom said:


> Robin....
> Due to the amount of my labor hours it wouldn't be feasable to have them for sale.
> 
> Tjettom Baker


Agreed Tom


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Tom*

I am glad you guys like Toms work. 

Tom is a awesome modeler and great guy to know. If you ever get a chance to go to one of his races do it , you wont be disappointed ! :thumbsup:

Here are some of Toms other creations!


http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*more*

more cars

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------

